
Show HN: eCommerce microservice - yaronsumel
https://github.com/digota/digota
======
nielsole
Nice project. It seems to make a lot of assumptions about your online shop, so
I guess this works only in the most simple shops. E.g. Your payment provider
interface does not have any authorize/capture logic. If I see it correctly you
have not included tax or discount logic, which I think is a good move, because
those are hellish topics to solve once and for all. For the same reason I am
surprised you included so much info on products as I would think that the
Microservice would only treat them as abstract ID. What is the goal that you
wish to achieve with this software? Selling licenses? Using it for your own
shop?

~~~
yaronsumel
Thanks for the feedback ! Indeed it is make few assumptions of what ecommerce
is like, key part here is not making room to push any other business logic in
..and Auth/Capture will get supported soon. Tax/Discounts is part or the
order-item logic .. letting your app fully control over it. Product has full
information just to move that managed logic from apps into digota. the goal is
to replace the common ecommerce frameworks with digota as the core.. sass and
licenses are an option right now. thanks :)

------
yaronsumel
I'm here for discussion about the project..

